
Hanami v1.0.0 - jodosha
http://hanamirb.org/blog/2017/04/06/announcing-hanami-100.html
======
rvdavis
Awesome! I didn't realize how many contributors were involved in the project.
Exciting milestone.

------
jazoom
A web framework for Ruby

